# Arto 69 GL Spare Bulbs?



## nicholsong

Can anybody please supply a list of all the bulbs one needs to carry for the external lights/indicators on an Arto 69GL (2003)?

I am trying to avoid taking the lights out to check each type of bulb, lazy b***** that I am.

Will be very grateful if somebody can help.

Geoff


----------



## dragabed

fiat, mercedese or ivico chassis?


----------



## nicholsong

It is a Fiat chassis but the body is 'A' Class so the lights do not come from Fiat.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald

*Arto Spare Bulbs*

Did you ever locate them ?


----------



## nicholsong

Gretchibald

Yes, got this list from a Member of N+B Club UK, 'rb323'


Headlight dip beam H1,12V/55W
Headlight main beam H3,12v/55w
side light 12v/21w
Indicator 12v/21w
Brake light and tail light 12v/21w-5w
Rear fog and reversing 12v/21w


Hope this helps you too.

Geoff


----------



## blaine

Thanks Geof perfect for our trip next week


----------



## Crindle

Hi all........like this post, can anybody out there provide similar for a Concorde Charisma on a Mercedes 616 CDi chassis ?.......ta in advance......Crindle.


----------



## nicholsong

Crindle said:


> Hi all........like this post, can anybody out there provide similar for a Concorde Charisma on a Mercedes 616 CDi chassis ?.......ta in advance......Crindle.


Do you realise that you have posted this request in the N&B Forum not general Mech Chat?

You may get lucky or you might like to post a request in the Concorde Forum(if there is one) or a new Topic.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

blaine said:


> Thanks Geof perfect for our trip next week


Blaine

What that list does not include, because I have found out since, is that indicator bulbs need to be amber as they are not in an amber cover - I had not noticed and made a mistake.

Geoff


----------



## emmbeedee

nicholsong said:


> side light 12v/21w
> 
> Geoff


That seems awfully bright for a side light - they are normally 5 or 6 watt. Are you sure that is correct? Worth checking, I would think.


----------



## nicholsong

emmbeedee said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> side light 12v/21w
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> That seems awfully bright for a side light - they are normally 5 or 6 watt. Are you sure that is correct? Worth checking, I would think.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will check - maybe I have to ask N+B

Geoff


----------

